
Show HN: Solving 1 DS/Algo problem a day. - sunilkumarc
Hi Hackers. I have been solving Data Structures&#x2F;Algorithms problem as part of my interview preparation. I thought of sharing this here because this resource would be helpful for people just like me who are also in the process of preparation. I have provided links to the questions in my programs itself where it is necessary.<p>Link: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;sunilkumarc&#x2F;100<p>The name of the repository is 100. This started as a project to solve 1 question each day for 100 days. But it is really difficult to manage between my work, Bangalore traffic and my side projects like this one. I have been trying my best to keep this project going. I have already solved around 50 questions. 50 more to go!
======
chenshuiluke
Nice! I think I need to do something like this.

~~~
sunilkumarc
Thank you :)

